# Bunny Time



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

thank goodness its almost here me and the beagles can hardly wait.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

How many dogs do you have? I use to have two that made an excellent team! I would take them running 3-5 times a week year round but I ended up burning myself out and got rid of them several years ago.
Are there alot of rabbits around where you are hunting? What kind of speed do your dogs have? Good luck and have some fun! 

Jason


----------



## bassman_sw (Apr 10, 2005)

I can't wait to get out and find some rabbits this fall either. I am looking to find some places with some good bunnies, particularly around Harrison/Tuscarawas counties or in Portage county. Let me know if anyone knows any hotspots. I do most of my hunting with a beagle, but mine doesn't listen too well most of the time. I can't call him off a track, I guess he just loves to run! I'm also thinking about trying to do some jump shooting this year, just doing anything to get out there!!!! Good luck guys.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

bassman if your dog doesn't listen well (which being that they are beagles and thats what they do best--not listen well--)youo might think of getting your self an electric steering wheel (shock coller) just use low settings anyways good luck and be careful out there big_fish


----------



## bassman_sw (Apr 10, 2005)

big_fish,

I've thought about it, but I don't really like them. I believe they work, but I hate to do that to the dog. Also, kinda funny, but the day we went to look at this particular dog the fella put a collar on both of the 2 dogs we were looking at. The dogs started up right away, but when the then-owner tried to get them to come back he hit that collar and they came back the next day!!! I guess we should have known better, but we fell in love with the dog! He is a darn good dog, runs a pretty decent trail, but just won't let it go! I still love him though.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I think they should only have low settings personally we had 7 beagles at a one time and I never could bring my self to zap em but I guess it only takes a few times and they are supposed to get the piont but as I said earlier they are beagles I can picture it now with some pissed off hunter just fryin the sh*t out of the poor little dude but then again I have spent the better part of the day chasing a dog around the countrythinking about shooting him not rabbits but I never did lol later big_fish


----------



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

i got the tritronics classic 70 3 dog and would not take my beagles out without them on. after you give them a taste of it a few times, they learn to respond to the tone feature. not having to chase them around and around when you are ready to go and the possibility of an off game chase makes it worth it to me. the tritronics have like 6 levels and i only use the lightest one, except the time my male was wrestling a **** and i bumped him on level 2. just my opinion though.

jcs


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

hey crawl i have a 3 year old female and a 1.5 year old female that is just starting to get it. my older dog is a fast dog the young still has a lot of puppy in her i've taken them out a couple of times this week and done pretty good, but still not happy with the pup. i hunt mostly in champaign and clark counties, not a whole lot of rabbits so u must have a decent dog. bassman don't ever ever ever shock ur dogs off a bunny track. i know i don't like to really shock my dogs either but its better than losing them or having them get hit by a car. just keep a treat in ur pocket for when they come back and they will learn very fasst to return when shocked. those shock collars r the best thing that i ever bought if they get on a deer shock the piss out of them and they learn really fasst with that too. just don't be overly anxious to shock them give them a little time. obedience is not a beagle's strong trait.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I had two fantastic beagles. Krickett and her daughter Ringtail. Though I never taught them to retrieve the bunny they did it automatically. Truly miss those wonderful dogs. I have a great set of pictures of my son as a young hunter with the first rabbit that Krickett brought around and then a picture of him as a young man with the last on she brought around. Every time I look at those pictures I have wet cheeks.


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Guys I am neither for or against using a shock collar. I personnally don't use one with either my beagle or golden, however I have spent alot of time working with them in the field since they were pups. I guess that is why they listen fairly well, they remember who feeds them and gives them a pat on the head when they do something good. If you think a shock collar is a cure all do the dog a favor put one around your arm or leg and have someone zap you!!! Then decide if that is what you want to do to your faithful hunting companion when he or she is just trying to bring a rabbitt back to you so you can get a shot at it. Good luck to all this hunting season... Johnny


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

well had to go out chasing bunnies saturday in the a.m. but it really got hot. had a couple of good runs didn't get a shot off though. i think it was even tooo hot for the bunnies to run cause they holed up awful fast. had a blast though can't wait til winter gets here.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Glad you made ot out! Look forward to maybe seeing some pics of your dogs and of some rabbits. Good luck!
Jason


----------



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

same thing happened with us saturday. we ran eight but only 1 made it in a full circle. never got a shot at it though, it was moving a little too fast. the other 7 all holed up. it was a fun time though. 

jcs


----------



## bassman_sw (Apr 10, 2005)

JCS, 

Where are you hunting my man? I feel lucky if I run eight about all season!! I hunt in Harrison County between Tappan and Bowerston and we are struggling to find some rabbits...too many fox, owls, and hawks. I'm thinking about trying some public hunting for rabbits, but haven't yet. Glad to hear there are some rabbits around though!!!


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

JCS i talked to a ufew old timers i rabbit hunt with and they said the bunnies don't like to run much either when it gets warm. going out all weekend though got a full 3 days and finally some cooler weather. i hunt a lot of public hunting areas and most people don't have dogs so there r plenty of bunnies to go around, but i stay with the thickest spots where people that don't have dogs can't hunt. good luuck to u will post results hopefully good. sat. and sun. we will probably have 5 or 6 dogs going so out odds wil go up.


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

how do u post pics?


----------



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

guys we were hunting some farms in guernsey and muskinum counties. we had six dogs going, so it was fun to watch and listen.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Man I miss rabbit hunting. Thats how I learned gun safety and how to shoot. Just seems like there aren't many rabbits left where I hunt in SW Ohio.

If anyone knows of any public lands with some bunnies I would love to hear about them.


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

hey onion i hear ceasars creek is a pretty good place


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

No kidding?

I may need to check into that.


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

well we got one friday, 2 sunday and 3 monday. the dogs were running very good i was quite impressed for so early in the season.could have killled a lot more but just had a blast listening to them dogs. i had one run 5 feet beside me it was the strangest thing i could have smackd it with my gun. can't wait til this weekend when it cools down had to take several breaks for the dogs they werre getting kind of hot.


----------

